# Pregnant doe w/bloody discharge



## chma4

I am a new goat owner and I am concerned about one of my pregnant does. I think she is due March 9th or so. She is a pygmy that I took on my farm kind of as a rescue she is 3 years old and had never been bred before. I bred her this fall to my Nigerian Buck and all has been well. Today I noticed a drop or two of blood in my barn. After searching I found that she had slightly blood tinged mucus coming from her vulva. I have heard about the mucus, but always white or yellow, never heard anything about blood. How concerned should I be. She was never too social but also she has been hiding under a table alot lately and I just dont know what to think. Please help I would hate to loose her or her kids! Thanks So Much Christina


----------



## mpillow

It sounds like she is losing her mucus plug and should have babies soon.

Make sure she is eating ok and separated from others....give her a nice drink of molases water and a treat or two to keep her blood sugar up...

This happens with humans too up to a week before the baby comes.

I wouldnt be too concerned if it is only a small amount of blood and mostly mucus....unless she stops eating...


----------



## chma4

She is not showing any other signs of labor, I hope all is well!


----------



## mpillow

If she is timid, she will likely kid in the middle of the night....

My girls all kid between 8am and 5 pm and usually on a Sat or Sunday...dont ask why or how but they must like my moral support...


----------



## debitaber

mpillow, mine do the same thing. One of my does lost her plug todday,. we will have kids in a day or two if not before. I am hopeing for three girls. that is what I want. yup, but I never get what I want , so we shall see.


----------



## shorty'smom

Do you think the does can control when they deliver to an extent? I noticed that my does almost always deliver in the warm part of the day and more often on a warmer day. I do know that in cattle, if you feed them in the evening the cows tend to deliver during the daytime. I've had only 2 out of 26 that have delivered in the night or early in the morning.


----------



## Vicki McGaugh TX Nubians

There is no blood with the loss of a mucous plug. If you found this with your pregnancy you would call your OB. Certainly not blood that you find somewhere in the barn, and then more on the doe. It can be something as simple as a vericose vein, they can be in the vagina, but it can also be the placenta attached on or near the cervics which will become a nitemare if not addressed now. There was also a doe on the board last year that had a blood filled cyst right at the opening of her vagina that we all thought from the discription was a prolapse.

If you know someone who does AI they can put a speculum in for you and see what is happening, otherwise you really need an ultrasound, and perhaps, if you due date is correct and scheduled section if this doe is valuable to your breeding program. Either way, keep this in the back of your mind, because if the placenta starts bleeding, you can not save the doe without and emergency C section, and if you are more than 5 minutes from help, feild section her yourself, and get those kids out alive, obviously the doe will not make it with this choice.

Remember dark blood is dead, and pooled for some time, bright red blood means emergency I am bleeding right now. Vicki


----------



## chma4

Thank you vicki, that was my concern. This morning still no kids, no more mucus, no blood and she is acting normal, well, normal for her (shes weird) Like I said, I only found the slightest drop in the barn, then thought her mucus was blood "tinged". I feel now like maybe I'm nuts. I went out there this morning and everyone was happy as a clam. No blood or stress or anything. Who knows! I will keep my eye out!


----------



## chma4

Okay, so I'm not crazy! She has a tiny bit of blood and mucus on her vulva AGAIN. Shes eating, exercising, acting har weird self, and the kids are moving around very well and noticably inside her. Her bag is full but not too tight. Im at a loss. I dont want to bring out a vet when she is acting fine and I have alot of papered expensive nigerian does also pregnant and that may need vet attention later. Someone tell me everything is gonna be okay please!


----------



## mpillow

Well I think being so near her due date she is ready to go...plus her milk is in....

Contrary to what Vicki said (and she is tops for info. in my book) when I had my children I had bloody mucous...in fact when I was overdue I was "stripped" by Ob/gyn....to help move things along.....my doc said it was normal..and I had no complications or meds to deliver.

My doe had a vaginal cyst removed 1 month before having triplets....it was the size of a golf ball but it wasnt oozing blood...the vet nipped it off and all was right with the world....it was tested and negative for everything.

Yes my girls do have a tinge of blood when they get ready to deliver starts 3-4 days prior sometimes but it is bright red and hardly noticeable....

Bottom line in my herd I wouldnt call the vet but I would keep my eye on her. 

But you have to do what is comfortable for you. I guess the amount you paid for the girl and however good lines the buck had is also a determining factor.
$500 goat with a registered buck ...yeah I might call...but I'd never pay that much for a goat.


----------



## chma4

Thank you for easing my mind mpillow. She was a free goat, pure blooded, but no papers. I am very hesitant to call the vet when she is acting normal. I just needed to know that this has happened before without disasterous consequences. I am a worry wart, and in a very special way i love all of my animals, especially the ones not born yet! Thank you for easing my mind a little. I will keep a very close eye on her. One last question. I have a baby monitor out there, I assumed it gets noisy when they start kidding. Is that true? or am I wasting my time listening?


----------



## momofmany

don't know about goats...as a aspiring midwife do know about women tho 
With women small amounts of blood are no cause for alarm. When the cervix dilates the blood vessels burst. 
Do goats dilate like women?


----------



## jill.costello

chma4 said:


> Thank you for easing my mind mpillow. She was a free goat, pure blooded, but no papers. I am very hesitant to call the vet when she is acting normal. I just needed to know that this has happened before without disasterous consequences. I am a worry wart, and in a very special way i love all of my animals, especially the ones not born yet! Thank you for easing my mind a little. I will keep a very close eye on her. One last question. I have a baby monitor out there, I assumed it gets noisy when they start kidding. Is that true? or am I wasting my time listening?


Last spring when I witnessed two of my friend's does kidding, they both did quite a bit of circling and nest-making before finally settling down to huff and puff.. as the birth became more imminent, they do give out a wail and cry in an unusual way (for each individual doe) If you know your doe's "normal" noises, then you should be able to tell when she's under the stress of labor, I would think.

Same thing happened with my first foaling; I had a baby monitor in the tack room where I was on a cot, and the receiver by my mare's stall, and although I was dead asleep, that change in her usual noises was enough to send me straight on my feet!


----------



## mpillow

Your first noticable noise maybe from the babies themselves!

I dont use anything (no power) but I do barn checks when the signs are there and time is near....they all kidded during the day on the weekend except one but she had hers at noon which is treat time (she knew I'd be coming to the barn)


----------



## manygoatsnmore

Just a suggestion...if you have a good established relationship with your vet (and I hope you do  ), you can call and just ask for advice and an opinion. Most vets are more than happy to consult and won't mind helping you make an informed decision about whether the doe should be seen. It sounds like she's just nearly ready to deliver, but check with your vet for his or her input. If nothing else, it'll put your mind at ease.


----------



## jill.costello

Well........any kids this morning?


----------



## chma4

no , no kids yet, but i hear some digging out there. ill post pics when they get here. thank you guys for being so involved. I dont feel so alone now!
thanks
christina


----------



## jill.costello

chma4 said:


> no , no kids yet, but i hear some digging out there. ill post pics when they get here. thank you guys for being so involved. I dont feel so alone now!
> thanks
> christina


Hey Christina, I'm a new goat owner, too, but luckily got my goats from friends nearby who've been doing it awhile. Are you comfortable with the things you might need to look for when they're born? I'm talking about the things like dabbing their little umbilicus with betadine or perhaps giving a soapy enema if their tiny butts are "stuck" (constipated)? I'm not the one to give you the best info, but tell the forum what you need before they come! You'll feel waaaay more in control... when I watched my first kidding (not my own doe, thank god), one of the kids was up for a while and sort-of hunching her back with a bewildered look on her face... My friend said "she might need an enema"... it was like Greek to me! Hope it's smooth from here on out!

Regards, Jill


----------



## chma4

Im a dog breeder by trade, so some of this is old shool. We dont give dogs enemas, but i read that you basically use a syringe and skwirt some warm soapy water up there if needed. Dont know why you would need to do this, and no i dont think i would deffinately see the signs but i am hoping most of ths will be second nature. Hope it will be anyway? I do have a neighbor who has goats, and she is there for me if i need her, but she makes it seem as if nature takes care of most of it. Im not sure what to think, all i knowis that it seems as if these goats may never come.


----------



## mpillow

:haha: :haha: :haha: 

I'm laughing at myself....because when I had my first kidding time I was nervous...well first I was nervous that the buck hadn't done his job  

A fellow goat keeper of mine said "gosh they've been doing this for a thousand years, I suppose nature will take its course if you let it!"

So relax and let things happen and enjoy the miracle of birth....I look forward to it each Spring.


----------



## manygoatsnmore

Yup, there's just something so exciting about kidding time, whether it's the first or the 101st time  I love it. Our first kids of the year aren't due for another month  and I can't wait! It just feels like spring. We have our new chicks, the rabbits are due in a few days and we have kids due from April to July. Seems like all our girls took their time coming into heat this year. Anyway, hang in there, and let us all know when the kids arrive.


----------



## chma4

manygoatsnmore said:


> Yup, there's just something so exciting about kidding time, whether it's the first or the 101st time  I love it. Our first kids of the year aren't due for another month  and I can't wait! It just feels like spring. We have our new chicks, the rabbits are due in a few days and we have kids due from April to July. Seems like all our girls took their time coming into heat this year. Anyway, hang in there, and let us all know when the kids arrive.


I noticed yesterday that her bag filled pretty tight, so I put her in one of the birthing stalls, and nothing much has changed except she has a pretty normal looking mucus. I went to palpate her last night and she kicked me! Now she has always been shy, but never agressive. Today when I tried she went for me very aggressively with her sharp horns! My question is, Do any of you have trouble with does getting aggressive when they enter the first stage of labor? All of my other does are sweet as pie, well except the one that keeps biting my elbow to get my attention, (not hard).
Please let me know! Im worried she might have some sort of problem other than the usual,
Thank You in advance!


----------



## mpillow

I have one that is such a total *B* that she gets a barn all her own about 1 month before she kids...its almost time she is swinging her head at me when I pat her gigantic belly....she never becomes sweet as a kitten but after her kids jump all over her for a couple weeks she mellows a bit. She is a Togg/alpine cross fiesty as all get out. 

I dont do horns at my place because my children (and myself) dont want to be poked EVER!

She sounds close! Goodluck! Let us know ASAP


----------



## chma4

4 of my rescues have horns
She is a pygmy that a neighbor didnt want anymore. I took her and a wether with horns, i dont care for him too much, he is aggressive and likes to get me when im not looking. that, I need to find a home for. I kept him for a year so the neighbors kids could visit, but they never did. When I increase my Nigerian heard, I will get rid of all of my mixbreeds. Barn would just seem so empty with only 2 does. Hopefully she si okay, she is the only "nasty " doe. I hope its just the labor and not a symptom of something bad =(
Also, I keep hearing wheezing in my barn, but when I get there, everyone acts fine. I spend hours just sitting and watching, and nothing, no nasal discharge or anything, but on my monitor it sounds like someone is having a wheezing fit.
These goats are crazy i think


----------

